

Startup L. Jackson Speaks Out About Diversity, Products, and the People He’s Not - rrhoover
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/20/startup-l-jackson-speaks-out-about-diversity-cool-products-and-all-the-people-hes-not/

======
rrhoover
As a long-time follower of the mysterious and opinionated Startup L Jackson,
we had a fun time chatting with him on the podcast.

